

Ask HN: First time in San Francisco. Can I visit your startup? - ktrgardiner

Hi HNers! Came to San Francisco for the first time to attend the Female Founders Conference. Flight back home to NJ was cancelled due to weather. Now I&#x27;m here with my fiancé until late tonight. I&#x27;d love to use this extra time to meet interesting people building cool things and experience a day in the life of a Silicon Valley startup. If you wouldn&#x27;t mind a visitor in your office for a bit, let me know here or email me at katy{at}forge518.com. We&#x27;ve got a car so anything in the area works for me. Thanks!
======
staunch
Some other fun things to get that Silicon Valley vibe:
[http://paulgraham.com/seesv.html](http://paulgraham.com/seesv.html)

